#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Bobcock in Australia

## Bobcock

Been a while since I have done a photo thread, got loads lined up, but I'll start with the most recent, a trip to Australia that my 14y-o and I took to go ans watch Wales on their recent tour. This will probably go about 150 photos, processed 90 so far.....

School commitments meant we had to miss the first test, so we flew into Melbourne on the morning of the second.

This thread will have quite a mix of pics, as well as my proper camera I took along a small Olympus point and push we just bought, which has some fun modes in it such as High Dynamic Range and panoramas. Due to some of the poor weather which spoils the views, I also took a lot of these shots with the idea to develp them as HDR's myself.

So we will start with a quick PnP shot of the Etihad Stadium before the start of the Second Test. Obviously I don't take my decent camera to games where a fair bit of drinking is known to take place.



Next day we went to see the Australian Rules between Hawthorn and Brisbane at the MCG.

I haven't set foot in there since early 1989 and what a change. It is without a doubt the fiest stadium I have ever set foot in.

----------


## Bobcock

Outside the stadium they have a statue of the great Dennis Lillee, the man who I based my own bowling action on.



Trains going past the MCG

----------


## Bobcock

Melbourne Docklands, we stayed near this area as it was convenient for the Etihad Stadium.





Melbourne transport, the tram

----------


## Bobcock

There will be a lot of seagull pics in this thread, I like photographing seagulls.



So next day we headed up to Skydeck 88 in Eureka Tower. We were able to buy tickets that allowed 2 entries in the same day, one during daylight and one from dusk onwards. Three world class sporting venues together, the MCG, the Rod Laver Arena and the AAMI Stadium.

----------


## Bobcock

The magnificent MCG from Eureka Sky Deck



The AAMI Stadium, home to the Rebels and the Storm



Interesting artwork at the bottom of Eureka Tower.

----------


## nigelandjan

Some stunning pics thanks

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Nice pics. I thought it would be sunnier. :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

^   It is the middle of winter.

----------


## kingwilly

My home town, some excellent pubs (though declining in number) and good food choices. Are you still there now?

----------


## Bobcock

No, I got back a couple of weeks ago..... you right, hardly a proper city centre pub to be found, unlike Sydney where they are still common.

Anyway the next pics.....

The front of the parliament building they have these magnificent lamposts.



This is the base of them,some lovely ironwork.



The City Circle trams, runs around the city centre and is free of charge.

----------


## Bobcock

Stopped off in a park and there were lots of these little things flying around.



Some lovely old houses in Melbourne as I remembered from my days of living in Sydney.



In Fitzroy Gardens there is a memorial to John F Kennedy.

----------


## Bobcock

From there we walked back to Eureka Tower for the night view via Flinders street Station





Crossing the river I took this HDR of the MCG from the opposite side of the road.....



The view of Eureka Tower from the bridge.....

----------


## Bobcock

Another gratuatous seagull shot, plenty more to come.....



Some Melbourne artwork.....

----------


## Bobcock

So, it was back up Eureka Tower for the night shots.

I cannot explain just how bloody difficult these were shooting through glass. There is so much unecessary light on the viewing gallery, red strip lights, photo booths, low level lighting, high level lighting that decent shots were the result of having to hold my jacket up around the camera to blck anything out and yet still it'd find a way onto the glass. Having my son was helpful as the ended up with 2 jackets, but the number of times the camera was rocked during a 10/15 second exposure was frsutrating.

Anyway, here's the shots

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## aging one

Great photos, good commentary. I do love travel threads.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Great shots Bob, as always. I'll always be a wallabies supporter, but must admit the taffies didn't deserve a whitewash.

----------


## Kwang

Some great photos Bob, you have a talent with that camera. I've never seen Australia look so bleak though

Even the seagull agrees  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> I've never seen Australia look so bleak though


Maybe that's why the Welsh came so close to a win?  :mid: 
anyway,it's Melbourne innit. Nice to see a rainbow lorikeet though, to add some color.

----------


## astasinim

Once again Bob, superb shots. Thanks for taking the time.

----------


## Bobcock

So, the next stop was Cape Schanck on the souithern tip of the Mornington Peninsula.

I particularly wanted to get south to see some rugged coastline but time was short. I went with a friend of mine whom I hadn't seen in a few years. He is a very good professional photographer who I met in India in 1989 and since then we have met up in Bangkok or London if he's been on assignment. He used to shoot a lot for Lonely Planet so there are a fair few pics of me in Bangkok markets acting as an interested customer in LP's stock library, one even published in an LP book.

It turned out to be an eventful day......

This was the first view of the rugged Southern Ocean. The weather was very good sadly, I was hoping for something a bit more dramatic.



This is a HDR of the lighthouse at Cape Schanck.









The last picture is a long exposure using filters to try and achieve a milky look to the sea..... f22 @ 10s

----------


## Bobcock

The next pics will be a bit boring to you lot, but here they are anyway.

On the beach the waves came onto these large pebbles and the noise as it receded dragging them and rattling them against each other was just spectacular. Well, I don't do video, so I decided to try some long exposures to get the cotton wool like effect of the water moving over the rocks.....

----------


## Bobcock

Just offshore from the end of the cape is Pulpit Rock, but we gave it another name that I've noe forgotten, so Pulpit Rock it is....

First one is a HDR



the second is a slow exposure wiith a filter f22 @ 1.6sec

----------


## Cthulhu

First of - stellar pictures, as can always be expected from you.

I get the feeling that you were playing around a lot with HDR on the majority of them - in those cases, the final result (purely IMO) doesn't do them justice, giving a lot of them a plastic, 'fake' look, that such good photography does not deserve -- in fact, I found the effect distracting from the photography.

The night pictures are astounding and fantastic!

----------


## Bobcock

the majority????

You cheeky c***

how many HDR's in this thread you reckon? considering I've pointed out several of them....

----------


## kingwilly

Loving the pics mate. I got married in that parliament building, as they house a registry office there. The free tram is good, did you try the restaurant tram?

----------


## Cthulhu

Maybe 12-15 HDRs, based on impressions... or an over-use of unsharp mask.

Like I said, that's just the impression I get from some of the images.

----------


## peterpan

Outstanding Bob, reminds me of how bleak Melbourne can be in winter. great place but froze my ring off for 14 cold winters.

----------


## Kwang

I don't even know what HDR is Bob. The pics  look great though, you should start a photoshop thread  :Smile: 





> I got married in that parliament building, as they house a registry office there. The free tram is good,


You cheap bastard. 
I didn't know same sex marriage was legal in Oz. 
Oh well, learn somethin new everyday

----------


## Bobcock

> Maybe 12-15 HDRs, based on impressions... or an over-use of unsharp mask.


i'd love to tell you I also challenged Marmite to answer the same question.....

but you are wrong and no I do not use Unsharp mask at all, don't even really know what it does......

One of the MCG pics is a HDR but I don't count that in the equation as it was taken by my son on a PnP and was taken using the HDR feature....

So fancy trying to list the 12 you claim?

----------


## gusG

Very nice photos and pictorial Bobcock.
Tell the experts to fuck off.

----------


## Cthulhu

Obviously, this one is he one you identified as HDR:

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...tralia-049.jpg

This one DEFINITELY must have had some post-processing done to it:

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...tralia-006.jpg

These other ones all have a weird texture or "feel" to their color:

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...tralia-025.jpg

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...tralia-027.jpg

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...tralia-028.jpg

This one definitely had some procession done to it as well, judging by he glow from the ground:

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...tralia-041.jpg

----------


## kingwilly

I like the moodiness that you've captured, particularly the building pics with the sky in them, eg: MCG and Flinders Street Station.

----------


## Tickiteboo

Cracking thread bobcock. More pix please

----------


## Bobcock

> Obviously, this one is he one you identified as HDR:
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...tralia-049.jpg
> 
> This one DEFINITELY must have had some post-processing done to it:
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...tralia-006.jpg
> 
> These other ones all have a weird texture or "feel" to their color:
> ...


Nice to see you pop back. lets see how you did........ not very well I'm afraid.

OK, at the time of your post there were 52 proper pics posted plus one from the point and push with the funny features my son and I were using for a bit of fun. So I've discounted that one....which you correctly identified was 006.

So you suggested the majority were HDR which would make 27.

Then you claimed it was 12-15

So you named 5.

You correctly identified 049 which had the give away of me telling you.

You cleverly got 049 of the lighthouse noting the ground glow but missing the clue in the text _This is a HDR of the lighthouse at Cape Schanck._

Now to the 3 you also picked, of those you got zero correct.

Neither 025, 027 nor 028 have any HDR work nor unsharp mask.

C'mon. look at the people in the station shots, you really think I could have got them looking like that using HDR? I have already stated I do not do single shot HDR's, I only do the proper job using multiple exposures.

So, you've identified 2, hardly a majority don't you think? Trust me I don't care whether you like them or not, they are what I want to see and that's what I'm giving you, but to knowledgably claim that the majority were HDR (and not be able to back it up) is somewhat cheeky don't you think, but at least you came to play unlike Marmite.

For the record I shoot almost exclusively -2/3 or -1, it's my style and the station is just desaturated whilst the house shot had nothing more than a crop that came from a slight rotate.

----------


## Bobcock

Last couple of Cape Schanck............. just a slightly different view as we moved around the headland.



and a closer view of the lighthouse....

----------


## Bobcock

Next was one of the highlights of the trip......

My friend had said you often see kangaroos around the area, often right by the side of the road, but to date nothing.....

There was a picnic site nearby and as we were leaving the area he suggested we stop and look.

It looked bleak until high up on the hillside overlooking us we spotted this silhouette....



As our eyes adjusted we realised there were several more which can be clearly seen in the shot.....

Then as we came down the hill closer to the river we could see hundreds of them....





Even though there was a river and a good distance between us some of them were getting nervous and started to run...... well hop



As we drove away we realised the road had taken us behind where they were onto the other side of the fence seen in the top picture, so we stopped at the road side and had a look from there. I got quite close to what I would think was a big male, before he bounced off.



Note no HDR has been used in the production of our Kangaroos.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Then you claimed it was 12-15
> 
> So you named 5.


This is ridiculous - would have preferred if I had packed the reply with every single one? I gave a sampling of the ones that stood out the most, IMO (notice the use of "IMO") based on what I interpreted as an odd "feel" to the images. I don't care if you care that I care. I shared my impression and appropriately praised you for the quality of the composition and what you were able to capture.

Like I said, some of them felt odd, and the HDR assumption was a guess based on you having stated to having used HDR in some. That's all, really.

Disregarding all that, this is a nice thread, and glad to see you illustrate your travels.

----------


## Bobcock

> gave a sampling of the ones that stood out the most,


true, you did....and 3 were wrong....5555

----------


## Bobcock

Right....what's next?.....



Always wanted to take a shot of one of these, missed the koala one though (saw but couldn't stop)....

Anyway, next morning and a one hour Jetstar flight and we arrive in the place Willy wishes he was from..... SYDNEY!!!!

----------


## Bobcock

First thing we did? well.... Junior wanted to eat, but some things are just more important so we went up to Circular Quay .......

This is the quay from the Opera House



And this is the Sydney Harbour Bridge from the Opera House........



And of course this is the Opera House itself. You will become bored of the Opera House but it's like the Taj Mahal, it needs to be visited and photographed at several different times to get it in it's many moods. It's a truly iconice structure and even Junior was impressed.

----------


## OhOh

> so I decided to try some long exposures to get the cotton wool like effect of the water moving over the rocks


Truly amazing shots of the pebbles. How may timings did you try to get the right effect?

----------


## Mr Lick

Great camera work as always Bob. I've never been brave enough to visit Oz so appreciate the thread. Green owed.

----------


## Blue water dreaming

Great thread! Makes me homesick for Darwin. By the way, kangaroos don't run or hop, they simply 'bugger orf'. It seems photo threads may be quite popular. I'll undertake to post the occasional photos from the next part of my journey. After Thailand it's the Sea of Cortez, then across the South Pacific.
Once again Bobcock, great and very entertaining work.

----------


## Loy Toy

Fantastic as usual Bob.

I have not read any of the text as yet, just looked at your amazing pictures.

----------


## Bobcock

There is a very special pic for you LT coming up last..... Probably later this week

----------


## Ratchaburi

Good Thread Bob some nice pic's there mate.

----------


## rawlins

Great photos Bobcock - go easy on the HDR though.

Did you get any interesting shots down Kings Cross?

----------


## Bobcock

Nope, didn't go there.

----------


## kingwilly

> Right....what's next?.....
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to take a shot of one of these, missed the koala one though (saw but couldn't stop)....
> 
> Anyway, next morning and a one hour Jetstar flight and we arrive in the place Willy wishes he was from..... SYDNEY!!!!


You cheeky git! 

There's a very small area of sydney that I would consider living/working in. 

The rest of it is a horrible wasteland.

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> so I decided to try some long exposures to get the cotton wool like effect of the water moving over the rocks
> 
> 
> Truly amazing shots of the pebbles. How may timings did you try to get the right effect?


I think I did about 15, started without filters and ended up with several of them to slow the exposure down.

----------


## Bobcock

Another shot of the Harbour Bridge as we walked back to Circular Quay



OK, next day the weather was pretty Melbourne-esque as we started our walk from the CBD over the bridge and out to Cremorne where I used to live. We walked up through Observatory Park and then onto the bridge.





The Opera House from the tower of the Harbour Bridge with the Manly Ferry....

----------


## ShilohJim

Terrific pictures as usual Bobcock. Pay no attention to any negative comments, if somebody doesn't like them tough shit! Thanks for taking the time to post them along with the verbage, make one want to visit the lad of OZ.

Jim

----------


## masher

Obviously no need to mention the weather Bob, self evident by the great range of sky scenes.
Pity you didn't wander along to Cheviot Beach on the peninsula to see where Harold Holt (one time PM) went for that long swim.
I usually go to Victoria markets on a Sunday morning for great food when in town.
your 'Snaps' appreciated.

----------


## Bobcock

Oh fair play, I would not describe the comments as negative, I can take criticism and I can take someone not liking HDR.

It's just not liking HDR shots that are not requires response.

----------


## Bobcock

The Cremorne Ferry....well one of them. I used to take this ferry to work every day when i lived in Sydney and I enjoyed as much the last time as I did the very first.



OK, to clarify, this and a few of the following are not taken using my Canon SLR, these are taken using an Olympus Point n Push VH-510. It has some modes like panoramas, in camera HDR, fish eye, that sort of stuff. These were taken to not look real and just a bit of fun. The best of which I'll include in this thread, there was one already in the MCG.



The Opera House from the bridge (Canon SLR)



Another unreal one from the VH-510

----------


## Bobcock

Next stop after visiting a friends office was Milsons Point

There was a park there with many ibis fighting the pidgeons for scraps....



Then it was down to the point to take some serious pictures but frankly the light wasn't good for what I wanted to achieve using filters so I binned all those shots. This is the normal stuff....



The patch of bright blue sky was in just the wrong place below the bridge, it ruined the filter shots given an uneartly bright spot in just the wrong place making the filtered shots look terrible. So, you won't be seeing them....



And here's one more unreal on using the VH-510 the last one for a while if not for the thread



That said though there is a glut of Seagull shots not too far away....

----------


## Bobcock

Newxt stop was Cremorne Reserve. We wandered from Milsons Point through Neutral Bay and across to Cremorne to go see my old house in Spofforth Street.

After a nice pizza lunch on Military Road we wandered down to where I used to get the ferry into town.

On Cremorne Point is Cremorne Reserve a wonderful bit of bushland in the middle of a huge city. I used to walk around this area a lot when I lived there.

We came across a pair of large spiders hanging just above the footpath..... Had to get a 400mm lens out to capture these..... at the time I was happy with the silhouette, now I fish I'd got the flash out.... laziness!!







Also a few of these flying round in the wild....no...not the pidgeon....



A nice flower.....

----------


## Bobcock

We then took the ferry back into Circular Quay where we had an appointment. This is the view from the ferry...







You can clearly see the shadow of the bridge on the Opera House in this shot....

----------


## Bobcock

The Royal Australian Regiment Memorial on George Street. Got all their conflicts up to date, a few added since I was last there.....



The War Memorial in Martin Place....



One of the soldiers at the memorial.............



The statue of Queen Victoria on 1 St Martins Place, what if I remember correctly was the Main Post Office, but now forms part of the atrium of the Westin Hotel.



Below Victoria....

----------


## Bobcock

The Sydney Footie Stadium, now called the Allianz Stadium at Moore Park, next to the SCG.

It opened in 1988 which was when I lived in Sydney. I saw the Bicentennial Gold Cup in the stadium in which Australia defeated Argentina 4-0 in the opening game of the tournament.

I also saw the other British Lions, the Rugby League lot, get beaten here 17-6 in the First Test of the 1988 Ashes series.

I attended the NSWRL Grand Final in the same year where Balmain Tigers, the team I used to watch were beaten in OT by the Canterbury Bulldogs after knocking Balmnain's superstar Ellery Hanley out of the game.

Anyway, lots of memories and nice to return to that part of the city.



I'll update this post with a couple of pics from the game later, I forgot to get them from the little camera.

----------


## sabang

> One of the soldiers at the memorial.


He's a sailor  :mid: .

----------


## Blue water dreaming

Keep them coming. More wonderful photos!
If you ever have the chance to take a purely photographic holiday, head for Alice Springs. The light there in the desert and the clarity of the atmosphere is sensational.
Thanks for continuing to spdate this thread.

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> One of the soldiers at the memorial.
> 
> 
> He's a sailor .


I know better than to argue that one with you....but why the gun and no boat?

----------


## Bobcock

Next up it's seagull time!!!!

After the captain's run at the stadium we took the Manly ferry to show Junior a bit more of the harbour.

This seagull followed us for quite a while..... 



but nothing prepared us for the huge number of beauties that awaited us at Manly Wharf and they wanted feeding.....





Some noisy little buggers amongst them as well.....

----------


## kingwilly

> but why the gun


That's a rifle.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

Lots of flapping........



Not sure whether these two were preparing to fuck or fight.....

----------


## Bobcock

A more sedate fella sitting on a chair......





On the ferry back to Sydney looking out the door to the Tasman Sea



The incoming Manly Ferry

----------


## Bobcock

The lighthouse at the tip of Bradley's Head......



Me, taken by Junior....

----------


## kingwilly

> Me, taken by Junior....


few grey hairs there....

----------


## Bobcock

Sunlight you cheeky fucker........

actually the picture hides most of them....

----------


## William

> Anyway, next morning and a one hour Jetstar flight and we arrive in the place *Willy* wishes he was from..... SYDNEY!!!!


Loving the thread mate, but hoping this isn't a reference to me :-(

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bobcock
> ...


In the hat (and dress uniform) mate - and I think if you took the photo from the other end, you would have been right (about it being a solider).

----------


## Bobcock

Right, lets get back on track.....



Fort Denison, the might of Australias defences.....

----------


## peaches

> The Cremorne Ferry....well one of them. I used to take this ferry to work every day when i lived in Sydney and I enjoyed as much the last time as I did the very first.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, to clarify, this and a few of the following are not taken using my Canon SLR, these are taken using an Olympus Point n Push VH-510. It has some modes like panoramas, in camera HDR, fish eye, that sort of stuff. These were taken to not look real and just a bit of fun. The best of which I'll include in this thread, there was one already in the MCG.
> 
> 
> 
> The Opera House from the bridge (Canon SLR)
> ...


Hey Bob, great pics, nearly makes me want to go back to Sydney ( nearly )  :Smile: 
 I was born in Cremorne, well thats what my birth certificate states.
As for the 1988 NRL grand final, Terry Lamb ( Canterbury Bankstown )
and British import Ellery Hanley ( Balmain ) who Lamb knocked out, have
kissed and made up , Ellery happy for Lamb to sign his old jersey to take
back to the old dart,and hang behind his bar.

Turning Peaches into nostalgic wine.

----------


## Bobcock

Ellery Hanley was in Sydney whilst I was there.

----------


## Bobcock

After the Sydney test now and starting our last full day......

We were thinking of going to see the Roosters and the Bulldogs at the allianz, but beforehand we decided to walk in the Botanical Gardens and after a while we agreed we were enjoying the relaxation and that watching the grass grow was indeed better than League......

Where we entered the park took us right up around the back of the Opera House....



It was a glorious day indeed....



And down in the gardens the ibis were out in force......

----------


## Exige

Lovely pictures, wish I can take photographs as well as those presented here on this thread.
Looks as though a certain art is needed to capture the magic that makes a brilliant photo.
Keep clicking away Bobcock.

----------


## Bobcock

Should finish this one today, before the final picture for Loy Toy....

More pics from the Botannical Gardens

----------


## Bobcock

Next stop is the point near Mrs McQuaries Chair...... looking back at the bridge and the Opera House together. Unfortunately I realised I didn't have any empty CF cards with me so I had to do a lot of on the stop editing to ctreate some space for the final shots of the day.....



There was a gathering of people holding Chilean flags looking into the naval base in Wooollooomooolooo Bay...... they were there to see of this naval ship belonging to the Chileans.....



We hung around until close to sun down and then I ran out of CF space.....

----------


## Loy Toy

> Should finish this one today, before the final picture for Loy Toy....


I'm in suspenders Bob.

----------


## Bobcock

Imposter!!

----------


## Bobcock

The flight back to Bangkok was a respectable 3pm so my son and I were able to enjoy a walk down to Darling Harbour on the last day. Again the weather was fantastic, cold but blue skies, perfect weather in my book particularly for pictures......



The monorail

----------


## Bobcock

Managed to sneak in one more seagul shot before our last lunch in Sydney.....



I'd read that the best $10 steak in Sydney was in a place called the CARGO BAR in Darling Harbour, so we decided to give it a try, and it was an excellent steak for the money, I had mine with Pepper sauce and chips. Decent thich steak and a good size as well, I'd have expected to pay 800THB for that here at least and I'd have been happy. Nope there is no picture, I was fucking hungry so was too busy eating......

Here is the Darling Harbour flag taken from my seat after I'd finished......



And lastly......the Sinpaore Airlines A380 taken at Sydney Kingsford smith Airport whilst we awaited our Thai chariot home



THE END..........

To come, the sad picture from Sydney Harbour of LT's demise, proof that the man posting is not the LT we all know and some of you like a little bit......

----------


## Bobcock

Ladies and Gentlemen.....

St0p what you are doing...... I have conclusive proof that long time member Loy Toy is no longer with us.......

He is currently somewhere on the bottom of Sydney Harbour in the shadow of the Opera House he loved so much and the bridge he crossed so often.

The man that did this is now using LT's log in using such un-Australian words as 'geezer'

We all know LT was a patriot, if you listen carefully when the wind is blowing across the harbour you can hear the sounds of Advance Australia Fair in his distinctive Berkshire accent.....

The proof that he is in Port Jackson can now be revealed.....




























keep scrolling.....























































Taken on July 20th from Milsons Point..........................

----------


## Loy Toy

^  :rofl: 

Not one of my buckets Bob and in the future get your facts right before announcing such falsities which could adversely affect economic markets globally.

You can all be rest assured that the real LT is alive and well supplying the world with high tech plastic industrial containers.

By the way Bob, my buckets float as well. 55555

----------


## Bobcock

And you expect us to believe you????

There was no need to kill him (although I do understand the temptation.....)

----------


## kingwilly

> 


That ship does lunch and dinner cruises around the harbour, I think it's about $60 per head, but I had a 2 for 1 voucher from the plane or hotel promotions book. Not a bad way to spend a few hours.

----------


## terry57

Bloody fantastic stuff Bobby.

Puts my pics to shame.   :Confused:

----------


## mingmong

Quote 'Just offshore from the end of the cape is Pulpit Rock, but we gave it another name.......'  

  Skull Rock , Ive only seen it from the Ship's Bridge,  its open like an Amphitheater to the South.
  nice photos Bob

----------


## palexxxx

> Next was one of the highlights of the trip......
> 
> My friend had said you often see kangaroos around the area, often right by the side of the road, but to date nothing.....



Outside my kitchen window 10 minutes ago.

----------


## palexxxx

^  sorry if my pictures are too big.  I haven't been able to download a pic shrinking program that works.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Mid

> Any suggestions?


Suspect you've already got one  :Smile: 

*To resize a picture using Paint*
 _Open Paint by clicking the Start button , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, and then clicking Paint._ _Click the Paint  button , click Open, click the picture you want to resize, and then click Open._ _On the Home tab, in the Image group, click Resize._ _In the Resize and Skew dialog box, select the Maintain aspect ratio check box so that the resized picture will have the same aspect ratio as the original picture._
_If the Maintain aspect ratio check box is selected, you only need to enter the horizontal value (width) or vertical value (height). The other box in the Resize area is updated automatically._ _Do one of the following in the Resize area, and then click OK:_ _To resize your picture by a certain percentage, click Percentage, and then enter a percentage to reduce the width by in the Horizontal box or a percentage to reduce the height by in the Vertical box._ _To resize the picture so it's a specific size, click Pixels, and then enter a new width in the Horizontal box or new height in the Vertical box._ _Click the Paint button , point to Save as, and then click the picture file type for the resized image._ _Type a new file name in the File name box, and then click Save._
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w...re-using-Paint

----------


## grasshopper

Nice thread Bob. Used to live on Milson Road down near the point. Sprint for the ferry in the morning and walk around the park below the walkups, if that is what they call them. Three levels, lived on middle level with a corner bedroom sunroom. Very romantic little nest for entertaining on a cold Sydney Sunday morning after the night before. A ramp connected the middle level to the footpath. A mate came home Mozart on a dark night. Steadying himself on the handrail so as not to tip over, mind. Encountered a rail sitting possum. It fell and clutched his arm. Then ran back up his limb and off into the shrubbery. Sobered him up a treat, that did!

----------


## Bobcock

Mozart?

You mean Brahms?

----------


## sabang

Liszt.

I'm by no means neutral, but Sydney is the best city in the world.

----------


## grasshopper

Trouble with Sydney is, if you are over 50 and single, you are invisible to the naked young girl's eye.... or should that be "to the naked eye" of the ying.

----------


## Butterfly

will need to visit Australia eventually, even though it's still a long flight from Bangkok

----------


## grasshopper

Half as far as from LOS to UK/Europe or the States, I would think. 8 0r 9 hours direct.

----------


## Bobcock

Half as far?

9 hours to Melbourne

12 to London from BKK....ish

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Darwin is about 10 mins.

----------

